# Exercising vizsla in very cold temps -advice needed



## Sv0405 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new here. We really want a vizsla to join our family. We went and met a few vizslas and noticed they seemed cold in 30 degree weather. We also know they need a lot of exercise. My husband is concerned that a vizsla would be unhappy at our house because we are in the mountains in upstate NY. It can get pretty cold up here - single digits and sometimes even below. I would get a coat and boots for our dog but would that be enough? Is a vizsla a poor choice for us based on a few months out of the year that it's cold? We live on hundred of wooded acres so it would be great for a dog in the warmer months. I also have a decent sized house where my kids can actually ride their bikes around a room. We could throw the ball and play easily in the large room when it's just too cold. 

Please let me know how your dogs do with getting the exercise they need in the colder temps. 

Thank you!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

No worries. 

The combination of the short hair and their general temperaments..they're big babies used to indulgence...means they shiver when the temp drops. Yes, most need a coat..although that's also highly variable, I had one that would absolutely refuse the indignity of one and would be rarin' to go regardless of Mother Nature... but the other, more sensible ones are Ok with proper protection and still enjoy outings in the cold.

We have a vacation house in Vermont and V's are OK in cold with a GOOD coat...make sure there's adequate chest protection, not one of those "Barn coats" that are basically a square attached with a belt that goes around the middle...for long hikes in the snow..they love this, btw...get boots from a hunting dog supply company, not the stuff you might see in Petco for foo fooo dogs, and keep an eye on them (behaviorally, and also the tips of their ears which are most prone to frost bite) typically they let you know when they've had enough.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

This is my V's first winter and it's been a mild one to date, however on the days it's been below 32F and we are now in single digits here, a winter coat has been enough for her. Look through this forum and you'll find a few threads on which winter coats fit the Vs the best.

I wouldn't let a few months of cold weather be the determining factor in getting a V, there are many other factors that you should consider before this one IMO. Just have a look through some of the threads here on common behaviors, health concerns, etc.... and use that as your compass as to whether or not a V is the right fit for you family.

Pic is from yesterday in ankle high snow and 13 Deg F weather here in Ontario and she was outside and loving it for about an hour and a half.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the weather. There's plenty of V's in the northern states, and Canada! However, I know *I* don't like to be out in the cold, so that would be a deterrent for me. Don't think they are going to run around and play outside every day by themselves 

A good coat and Musher's Secret will be your friend.



Sv0405 said:


> I also have a decent sized house where my kids can actually ride their bikes around a room. We could throw the ball and play easily in the large room when it's just too cold.


My parents have a huge room like this in their basement. It is the BEST.THING.EVER with a V. There's a small basketball hoop in there and Dexter loves to play bball (well, more like chase my husband around while he's dribbling, trying to steal the ball). The only downside is we can't keep Dexter OUT of that room! He sits at the door and cries, or brings his tennis balls down there to try and get us to throw for him. When we visit, we have to put a baby gate at the top of the stairs or he will spend the entire day crying at the door to that room .


----------



## Sv0405 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone!!! It's more of my husband's concern than mine. I have 2 small kids with energy to burn and some days when going outside is just not an option. Yes I sound kind of sad but my heart literally aches to have a vizsla. I am going to try to convince hubby that with the right gear, our little v could really enjoy and thrive up here.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I wouldn't take a really little Vizsla out in very cold weather, but once they're older, no problems. And if you have active kids, then even on house bound days it sounds like he'll be pretty entertained!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think a puppy coat, and keeping outside ventures short, would be fine.
If the pup got cold, you could always put them inside your coat.
That way they are still getting to see the world, and join in on the fun.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hi there from London, Ontario in Canada. Yes getting enough exercise at this time of year can be really hard on both us and our fine coated friends. My girl needs to get off of her feet and then figures it is too cold for her bum and she doesn't know what to do. I just try to keep her moving and the circulation moving in her legs. We take short walks and quick bathroom breaks when it is too cold to be out for any length of time. Dharma has the Chilly Dog Great North Coat and a fleece sweater. They also sell head muffs. I don't know about thee Mushers Secret but it is used by a lot of people on the Forum. I have a pair of Muttlucks for when the weather is just too cold.(only problem is loosing them sometimes.) Dharma will either crawl into bed or cuddle up under the blankets on the sofa. She will also self exercise by running around the house with her toys or fetching a ball or even bouncing off the furniture.


----------

